# Emil Werstler (Chimaira/Daath/LeviWerstler) Transcriptions



## thesilentcircus (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey everyone, I wanted to share some stuff I have transcribed and also wanted to know if anyone else on here has done some transcriptions of their own. 

Emil's licks are definitely not that easy to figure out, I've taken a few lessons with him and gotten a better understanding on some of his playing philosophy. I think that really assisted me when I was trying to figure some of these out. I've seen a few attempts at some of his solos on other websites that don't seem correct at all, so I stopped being lazy and gave it a shot. It's good ear training also, right? 


Anyways I wanted to share these with you. I'm working on cleaning them up to make more sense (correct positions). I was wondering what would be the perfect way to share these out to everyone? Just plain ol' Tabs or something fancy like Guitar Pro files? 

I'll upload once I clean it up, should be later in the evening. Just wanted to prime the post. 

*Chimaira*

Crown of Phantoms - Full Solo
Kings of the Shadow World - Half Solo 

*Levi/Werstler*

Noxious Vermin, My Friend - Quick 16th Note Run 
Obsidian Fissure - Quick 16th Note Run (needs cleaning up) 

*Daath*

_Question for mods here, some of these were transcribed from JamPlay.com, they were not accurate (Emil did not tab them out) so I re-worked most of it. Is that fine? _

Wilting on The Vine - Full Solo (Live Version)
Self-Corruption Manifesto - Full Solo 
Sightless - Full Solo
Day of Endless Light - Full Solo (still messy) 


*Currently Working On*
Daath - A Cold Devotion - Full Solo 
Chimaira - The Machine - Full Solo 
Chimaira - Kings of The Shadow World - Last-Half of Solo


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Jan 21, 2015)

GP5 files should not be a problem, since Tuxguitar is a free program that reads them.

On a side note, I think there should be a transcription thread. Like, where everyone can post transcriptions they have completed/are working on, can give advice, corrections, requests, etc.


----------



## thesilentcircus (Jan 21, 2015)

AugmentedFourth said:


> GP5 files should not be a problem, since Tuxguitar is a free program that reads them.
> 
> On a side note, I think there should be a transcription thread. Like, where everyone can post transcriptions they have completed/are working on, can give advice, corrections, requests, etc.



Ok sounds good, I've uploaded the GP5 except for the one's I need to make sure I can upload.


----------



## Ivars V (Jan 22, 2015)

Just a suggestion - You should rewrite Day of Endless light solo in like 200bpm and write it down in eight notes / eight note triplets. Song itself goes like in 195 or so. Tab would be easier to read and count that way.

EDIT: just checked the accents, seems like you're right on the solo though.


----------



## thesilentcircus (Jan 27, 2015)

Ivars V said:


> Just a suggestion - You should rewrite Day of Endless light solo in like 200bpm and write it down in eight notes / eight note triplets. Song itself goes like in 195 or so. Tab would be easier to read and count that way.
> 
> EDIT: just checked the accents, seems like you're right on the solo though.



Thanks man, I'll fix that up. Also got the mod approval to put up the rest of the Daath tabs so expect them tonight or tomorrow! Wilting on the Vine is


----------



## slowro (Jan 27, 2015)

Please transcribe the Dura Mater 'head' 
Avalanche of worms is one of my top 10 albums
and to quote the youtube video "Emil is a ............"

I joined jamplay only to get his lessons and its more than worth it.


----------



## thesilentcircus (Jan 28, 2015)

slowro said:


> Please transcribe the Dura Mater 'head'
> Avalanche of worms is one of my top 10 albums
> and to quote the youtube video "Emil is a ............"
> 
> I joined jamplay only to get his lessons and its more than worth it.



Hey Slowro, I have the transcription here, this was not done by me it was actually done by Emil himself. 

+1 on the JamPlay, his content alone was worth it!

Levi/Werstler - Dura Mater Intro/Head

Didn't know we couldn't change the OP, oops


----------



## octatoan (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd never heard of this guy.

God, does it sound like a sax solo when played slow . . . http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ruv4ySycAQA


----------



## redstone (Jan 29, 2015)

If you want a few specific licks that are difficult to understand I can eventually tab them.


----------



## slowro (Jan 29, 2015)

thesilentcircus said:


> Hey Slowro, I have the transcription here, this was not done by me it was actually done by Emil himself.
> 
> +1 on the JamPlay, his content alone was worth it!
> 
> ...



Thanks 
I remember there being a tab on their site "back in the day" and I have never been able to find it. Thanks


----------



## thesilentcircus (Jan 29, 2015)

redstone said:


> If you want a few specific licks that are difficult to understand I can eventually tab them.



Hey Redstone, if you can get that intro to "A Cold Devotion" down that would be awesome, I have bits and pieces from it and I can hear every note but the positioning is what is giving me trouble.


----------



## hodorcore (Dec 17, 2016)

how can i open these files? i just get error codes on websites if i click the links..


----------



## Eptaceros (Dec 17, 2016)

Links work fine for me. They should just automatically download. Do you have GP5 or Tux Guitar? 

btw, Emil's picking hand is the stuff of gods.


----------



## hodorcore (Dec 21, 2016)

yep i have gp but when i click the link it just brings up a webpage filled with weird symbols and stuff :/ what could i do?


----------



## Eptaceros (Dec 21, 2016)

Try right-clicking the links and choosing "Save link as". That should be the manual go-around to directly installing the files on your comp.


----------



## hodorcore (Dec 22, 2016)

awesome! it worked thanks a lot mate  
i might do some tabs too i'll make sure to post them here aswell


----------



## thesilentcircus (Jan 13, 2017)

Sorry for the hiatus, let's get this thing started again! 

Here's one I finished and got Emil's blessing on:

Works of Flesh - Paradise Lie (Emil's Solo)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKUFUXbvKC8


----------



## hodorcore (Jan 30, 2018)

wow this is awesome. i was just gonna start working on that solo now i see you were quicker than me!  
any other daath tabs you're working on?


----------

